# Turkey calls sold



## The100road (Mar 17, 2019)

Finally was able to get caught up on some turkey call orders this weekend. Have about four more to do and then I’ll be making some calls for my family to use this season!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 17, 2019)

All very cool, but my fav is the 2nd one. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello Stan,

Wow all beautiful work, however if you dropped that Camo colored one in the woods you would never be able to find it, that is a beautiful piece of work.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Mar 18, 2019)

All look great but that dyed green one has got to be my favorite

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 18, 2019)

I think the turkeys will be waiting on you to arrive just to check out these calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 18, 2019)

The 2nd and 3rd ones with the shavings are my favorites!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 18, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> The 2nd and 3rd ones with the shavings are my favorites!



Those have been by far the most popular.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Apr 8, 2019)

Here are some more from this week.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Agree 1


----------



## B Rogers (Apr 8, 2019)

Love that Turkish walnut and black ash burl. Nice job on all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 8, 2019)

Like em all!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Apr 18, 2019)

Nice looking calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 18, 2019)

Gorgeous work Stan! Those colors just pop!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 29, 2019)

Very nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 29, 2019)

Great looking calls. Hope the turkeys like them.....BOOM!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Apr 29, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> Great looking calls. Hope the turkeys like them.....BOOM!!!



They have so far!! Here are some success pictures that I’ve gotten approval to post from customers.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 29, 2019)

The last two pictures are off the charts!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 29, 2019)

Congrats on the sales and the positive feedback! That second one in the second set of pics is amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 30, 2019)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

